# Setting up a LDAP server??



## CharlieJ (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'm looking to setup a LDAP server.
I could do it locally on an old machine.

Is there any kind of application that is easy to setup?

I'm looking to share email contacts around the office, so somebody in another room could save contacts to the server and see the contacts and easily send mail too them, I am using Thunderbird, this has a built in LDAP client, but I'm looking for a server..

Cheers,
Charlie


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 9, 2009)

Open Directory with Server, or OpenLDAP if you want an open and free option http://www.openldap.org


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 11, 2009)

I tried Open LDAP, I'm so confused.
Is there no 'easy' alternative.
Maybe one with a UI?

Charlie


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 12, 2009)

Any plugin for Open Directory then, or write your own plugin. Or Fedora Directory. I don't think there are candy GUI versions of any ldap but at least when there is proper documentation that helps. Fedora has it.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 16, 2009)

Right, I've installed OSX Server.

Would somebody please talk me through setting up this service?

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 16, 2009)

http://oreilly.com/pub/a/mac/2004/05/25/ldap.html
+ maybe RTFM?


----------



## suntannedboy (Feb 17, 2009)

It happens I am struggling with setting up Open Directory Master and LDAP too. Hope the link might be helpful to you.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=7650358&#7650358


----------

